# Chevy 4.8 L VS. 5.3 L



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

Am looking at pre-owned Crew Cabs. What are the pros/cons? I'll be towing an 18' Kenner. Is the 4.8 enough power?


----------



## RAZZ33 (Dec 21, 2010)

the 5.3 is far superior and gets better mileage 21 HWY verses 19 for the 4.8
you will much happier with the 5.3


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Go with the 5.3. More power with better mpg's. You would feel more of that boat with the 4.8 also. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a 4.8 and it would tow that boat no problem and I would argue that a 4.8 gets 19 hwy.


----------



## scotthawk55 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a 4.8 great motor/truck but been wanting the 5.3 every since i bought it.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

My 4.8 never gets any better than 15mpg. It labors to pull my boat over 65mph. I will get a large V8 next time.......


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

KingTut said:


> My 4.8 never gets any better than 15mpg. It labors to pull my boat over 65mph. I will get a large V8 next time.......


Take this advice. I've been this route b/f and I'm a firm believer now that there is no reason to get a small V8. The milage is typically no better and ususally even worse (if that makes any sense?) and you want as much power as possible when towing. There really is no upside. I'm suprised that ya'll are getting near 20mpg with the 4.8/5.3, I have read more commonly about 15-17mpg at best. My wife has the 5.3 in her Suburban and I know its a much bigger vehicle but 13mpg around town and 15-16mpg or so on the hwy. Its a really smooth engine and runs great.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

I have had both and the 5.3 runs silky smooth. I love the 5.3. GM builds the best v8 gas motors hands down.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Check Out the VortecMax Trailering Option*

I have a 2007 GMC Sierra 1500 Crew Cab 4WD, Z71 with the VortecMax towing package.

This package is killer.. it includes: 6.0L 367 HP V8 with engine management & variable valve timing; M70 Super Duty transmission; 9.5" Rearend with the Eaton posi system; 3.73:1 Rear Gear as the main items...

Tow Rating is 10,000 lbs.

This may be the best vehicle I have owned & that is a lot of vehicles..

I pull my Wellcraft V21 with ease and also pull a JD tractor with bucket & shredder...

I am averaging 15 or so MPG in town & hwy. If I cruise in the 75 MPH range I will get around 18 MPG running empty. Pulling the boat I get around 11-12 depending on the speed...

The new 2011 Max Trailering Package is : Vortec 6.2L SFI V8 engine with variable valve timing, 403 hp @ 5700 rpm, 417 lb-ft of torque @ 4300 rpm; Flex-Fuel capable of running on unleaded or up to 85% ethanol; Heavy-duty 9.5" trailering axle with 3.73 rear axle ratio; 17" x 7.5" 6-lug polished aluminum wheels; P265/70R17 on-/off-road, blackwall tires; Front and rear disc brakes

It is a great vehicle & I may be trading mine in to buy a new one equipped as above... :biggrin: 62,000 & never been in the shop for anything other than routine maintenance.

Hope this helps...

Supergas


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Supergas said:


> I have a 2007 GMC Sierra 1500 Crew Cab 4WD, Z71 with the VortecMax towing package.
> 
> This package is killer.. it includes: 6.0L 367 HP V8 with engine management & variable valve timing; M70 Super Duty transmission; 9.5" Rearend with the Eaton posi system; 3.73:1 Rear Gear as the main items...
> 
> ...


love mine....couldn't beleave the power it had, i smoothly pulled a 89 f250 crew cab dually out of a ditch the other day in 2wd. couldn't beleave it.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

there's no replacement for displacement.

I can't remember anyone ever saying they wish they went with the smaller motor when towing of any kind was involved. How much does that new 6.2L 1500 run??


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Depends On The Options*

You can get the Vortec Max Trailer package on most models from the SLE up I think...

Not a bad way to go when it is 10 grand less than the diesel...

All depends on your needs, but as I said in my post, I do not find my truck lacking in any department...

I priced a new one at $38K MSRP but with the discounts & rebates, I am looking at around $32K for a new one... in the SLE model....

SG


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

The 5.3 motor may be good but the trans sucks. 2009- 13 months old first one at 35,000 miles now 36,000 miles and I'm sitting at the dealers to get it fixed again. Never will I buy a GM this was my 1st and my last


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the 4.8 in my 2005 extended cab 2wd. If i had to do it again i would get the 5.3. I drive about 60-70 miles per day to school and work and get about 18-20mpg depending on my mood. if you do any towing at all get the 5.3. Mine struggles to pull my 18' alweld.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

The crew cabs 09's have the 6l80e trans (6 speed) I hope thats not whats messed up on yours. Heat is a killer for transmissions. If you have an older than 09 then your sitting on a 4l60e, not all that great but if you keep it cooled with an after market 40k Tru Cool aux cooler, you will save yoru self some headaches.

I would shoot for the 5.3 09 crew cab to get that 6 speed if you can afford it. I think the 05 and above have the g80 rear end where both wheels spin. This will help you at the boat ramp. My 99 did not have it but I did upgrade the rear end to a Detroit Locking Tru Trac and made a huge differance at the ramp.

The 4.8l are too hard to upgrade engine wise. The 5.3L you can swap a 6.0 for them pretty cheap if you need extra power and if you have an extra 1500 laying around.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

t-tung said:


> there's no replacement for displacement.
> 
> I can't remember anyone ever saying they wish they went with the smaller motor when towing of any kind was involved. How much does that new 6.2L 1500 run??


Those 6.2L are a beast and have the 6 speed in them.


----------

